# Visitors to Canada and IEC insurance nightmare!



## lmnover (Nov 25, 2012)

hi

we are a family of 3 moving to Saskatchewan in June, we got 2 year IEC visas for myself, my husband and our 20month old.

My husband will be starting work in a full time job in july and we will have state insurance there after 3 months in the province and private cover through my husbands work also after 3 months.

Its a visa requirement that we get present proof of 2 years of insurance for the 3 of us on arrival in Canada which will cost us 900€ to be paid upfront - when we only really need 3 months insurance to cover the initial period. 

I know some people in our position are ordering 2 year insurance policies, entering Canada and then cancelling them within the cooling off 14 day period, then just getting covered for the 3 month period by another company but I really don't know what to do.

Im wondering if we tried to cancel the policy within the cooling off period - if the insurer would know that we travelled to Canada and not refund the money or if we go down this route - should we cancel the policy before we leave Ireland? I know people will be saying this is morally wrong but we are on a tight budget and 900€ is a lot of money for insurance we don't need.

any advice would be greatly appreciated lane:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The IEC visa has requirements as regards health insurance coverage. It is not the function of this site to encourage abandonment by you of these requirements. What you decide to do is for your conscience and risk.


----------

